# zune 120gb vs 8gb itouch



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

what's the difference of the zune 120gb and the itouch 8gb.

Basically you use both for videos and music which both have zune has wireless connection among other zune users to share music and wireless connection to your computer the zune does everything thing and more that you would usually get a mp3 player for.

The apple itouch is almost $100 bucks more for a 8gb compared to a 120gb zune but it also has it's advantages with touch screen and the use of internet and email, games (zune has it too) and the use of email so it's another computer a pocket computer you might say but then why to we have computers? 

i think that the zune is better for your price and what your going to use to for.

what's your say?


----------



## science (Sep 28, 2008)

I say its like comparing a pickup truck to a sedan. You can't compare these two, because they apply do different markets and buyers.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

iTouch is better in every single way (except for drive capacity of course).


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> iTouch is better in every single way (except for drive capacity of course).


As mighty as your word is, urza, you might need to explain that a tad bit more.

I think for a plain PMP, the Zune wins.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 28, 2008)

I agree with juggernaut, but then i hate all iproducts.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=104...p;#entry1390224


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 28, 2008)

8gb Sansa (e280) with Rockbox is still king among mp3s, price considered.
iTouch is great for videos, though. However, it's retardly expensive.
Hard drive mp3s are XBOX HUEG. If I wanted a giant mp3, I'd use my DS.
Which I actually do... I only pack up my mp3 when I am running or doing sports. I'm not that much of an audiophile to care about the slight quality loss.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

Eventually you kids will learn to stop wasting money on things that only have media playback functionality.

They aren't worth carrying around anymore.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> However, it's retardly expensive.


If you're living on welfare or in a third-world country maybe.


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Sep 28, 2008)

If you only have 8 gigs of music, you don't enjoy music enough to justify a portable MP3 player.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

Warm Woolly Sheep said:
			
		

> If you only have 8 gigs of music, you don't enjoy music enough to justify a portable MP3 player.


Not everyone is afflicted with the mental condition that makes them need their entire music collection with them at all times.


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If you're living on welfare or in a third-world country maybe.Or someone who is paying for expensive school tuition, MAYBE.
> EDIT: I was actually living on a 3rd world contry until recently... Must've been how I learned to be financially responsible.
> 
> 
> ...


8 GB of music is a crapload.
I just checked my library and I have about 4-5. I just keep music I _really_ like, though.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

LagunaCid said:
			
		

> DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I loled.


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey man, as I said before, I know the DS mp3 playback is not exactly "perfect", but it's good enough for my tastes. I'm like, a music CASUALAN, just like almost everyone. M3 Sakura's firmware has actually a quite good playback, not counting the shitty bass.
And don't take my quotes out of context, lol. The DS is quite big when compared to MP3s, and that is exactly my reason to not have yet another device on my pocket, especially a huge one (like a zune). (My DS is essential for me to survive almost-daily train commutes, heh)

So allow me to make my case easier to understand:

Normal, casual, use: Just use a DS. Chances are, you won't be paying much attention to the music to notice the microdifferences in quality. I generally don't, unless is a bass-heavy song. And of course, it has delicious DS games that will entertain you much better when you are waiting for something.
Sports use: Use a small mp3 that doesn't have the resistance of a crystal shard. Like a e280.
That is how I roll, and I am quite satisfied.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is fantastic, though most of those stated reasons does not make the iPod Touch superior.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

I don't know what the fuck a "causalan" is, but I would say I'm not an audiophile by any definition of the word and know that DS audio playback is simply horrendous.


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

well itouchs are expensive even if your not paying for it plus it's kinda TOO thin to have in your hands while the zune about twice the size and easy to grab on plus i want to buy some skullcandy headphones for it and they're around $50 so in total it's $300 for zune plus psp (product safety plan) it's 350 which is what the 8gb itouch is without the psp and headphones plus it's only 8gb of free space where you could get 120gb to fill with some movies that are nicely comverted and about 10gb of music


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free to inform me on what makes the Zune so appealing.


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I don't know what the fuck a "causalan" is, but I would say I'm not an audiophile by any definition of the word and know that DS audio playback is simply horrendous.


You tried Sakura? It's not bad at all. Sometimes I put it on my comp's speakers, and people have a hard time noticing that it's not my computer playing it.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> I don't know what the fuck a "causalan" is, but I would say I'm not an audiophile by any definition of the word and know that DS audio playback is simply horrendous.


That is because your standard is defined in one word: best.
oh snap

I would buy an iPod if I was frequently around wifi spots and was obsessed with checking my mail and using the internet.


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

the ds alone is quite bad when your music is rock or punk rock it's bad with loud parts


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> well itouchs are expensive even if your not paying for it plus it's kinda TOO thin to have in your hands while the zune about twice the size and easy to grab on plus i want to buy some skullcandy headphones for it and they're around $50 so in total it's $300 for zune plus psp (product safety plan) it's 350 which is what the 8gb itouch is without the psp and headphones plus it's only 8gb of free space where you could get 120gb to fill with some movies that are nicely comverted and about 10gb of music
> A) Buying something because its bulky is seriously fucking stupid
> 
> B) Unless you've found some great deal, the iPod Touch normally costs less than the 120GB Zune
> ...


Why the fuck would I buy an inferior product?


----------



## science (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> superdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot to bash the fact that he is getting an extended warranty


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> superdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well to state the obvious, dont triple post
to state the other obvious, to save money, the sound quality is that different between the two products


lol @ science


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Well to state the obvious, dont triple post
> Since you must have forgot your glasses, it automerges.
> 
> QUOTEto state the other obvious, to save money


The iPod Touch costs less.

Strike two.


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> A) Buying something because its bulky is seriously fucking stupid
> 
> B) Unless you've found some great deal, the iPod Touch normally costs less than the 120GB Zune
> 
> C) Skullcandy headphones are complete shit. Get some decent Sennheisers (for cans) or Shures (for canal)



A) that was just a good thing that the zune has for my opinion

B) future shop

C) what is a Sennheisers? i'll just go with skull candy


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 28, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I have.
> 
> Your standards must be horribly low.
> Or your standards are awfully high. I just turned on my DS and my Sansa, put it side-by-side, and put them both on the same song (a power metal one), and listening to them both, alternating between headphones. I could barely notice any difference.
> QUOTEthe ds alone is quite bad when your music is rock or punk rock it's bad with loud parts


Just how loud you put your music?
I listen mostly to Metal and in fact they sound better on my DS than my Techno music (due to bad DS bass).
PROTIP: On Sakura, if you put your volume over 100%, the sound quality goes down considerably.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesnt mean it is not posting 3 times, it just isnt extending the page as long! Strike 1

okay, well it is a huge price/space gap then. strike 50

PS: whats up with the strikes?


----------



## science (Sep 28, 2008)

When will people learn that there is no point in arguing with Urza lol


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> B) future shop
> iPod Touch:
> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetai...amp;catid=25653
> 
> ...


Then enjoy your low-quality trendy headphones.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> When will people learn that there is no point in arguing with Urza lol
> meh, I'm bored...
> he's not all powerful as he's made out to be, he just complains about everything
> 
> ...



$10... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you are seriously being a fanboy right now...


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> That doesnt mean it is not posting 3 times, it just isnt extending the page as long! Strike 1
> Well I'm not wasting my time editing my post every time one of your kids says something stupid.
> 
> QUOTEokay, well it is a huge price/space gap then. strike 50


Once again supporting my "you forgot your glasses theory", as I mentioned that in my first post.


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> PS: whats up with the strikes?



aren't we playing baseball 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well itouchs screw up fast and sometimes for no reason plus with the zune you don't get annoyed by pluging it in to put music on it if you forgot some * wireless *


----------



## science (Sep 28, 2008)

LOL this thread is painful to read, but I can't look away


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza is definately right of iPod Touches being better than Zunes, you just can't argue against that.
iTouches have way more functions than Zunes, hands down.


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

yea but you get more gb if you need them plus 10 bucks difference and what 102gb difference


----------



## themartin26 (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza. I'm interested to know what you consider to be the be-all-end-all in PMPs? You seem to be the only one who knows what's going on, and I'd like to know what product you think is the best. I'm talking about functionality, memory, size, style, GUI, codec support....everything. What is the best device?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> yea but you get more gb if you need them plus 10 bucks difference and what 102gb difference


112GB but yeah


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

Like I already said.

If the large capacity is a requirement for you, then the iTouch isn't really an option.

However, the iTouch is better in every other way.


As far as wireless song transfer, I have to say that the speed of the wireless chipset is far more annoying than having to plug it in.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 28, 2008)

im already filling my zune up with tons of movies
probably gonna run out of the 30GB soon  :3  (8GB would no where be enough for me)


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

themartin26 said:
			
		

> Urza. I'm interested to know what you consider to be the be-all-end-all in PMPs? You seem to be the only one who knows what's going on, and I'd like to know what product you think is the best. I'm talking about functionality, memory, size, style, GUI, codec support....everything. What is the best device?



*looks at post count* the only thing is the itouch has more extra stuff but the zune is more on the casual stuff like music and videos


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Like I already said.
> 
> If the large capacity is a requirement for you, then the iTouch isn't really an option.
> 
> ...



thats all bias/preference. although (expressing bias), itouch/ipod touch is a gay name. Zune gives the sense of speed or something...

M$ just threw wireless for perks. people who need it will know when to use it and not find it annoying... maybe


----------



## science (Sep 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> *looks at post count*



What does that have to do with anything? I would say he seems like one of the more intelligent people in this thread


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

themartin26 said:
			
		

> Urza. I'm interested to know what you consider to be the be-all-end-all in PMPs? You seem to be the only one who knows what's going on, and I'd like to know what product you think is the best. I'm talking about functionality, memory, size, style, GUI, codec support....everything. What is the best device?


Overall I'd side with the iPhone/iPod Touch as the handset all-in-one PDA/mediaplayer/etc.

One of its main detriments though is crap codec support. So if you're wanting to play alot of videos (xvid, avis, stuff in mkv containers, etc), or less standard audio formats like ogg, flac, etc, then you might want to look into the Archos players (although I'm not really up to date on the Archos dev community, you'd be best getting the latest generation that's been hacked).

And of course once again the matter of relatively meager storage capacity.


----------



## themartin26 (Sep 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> themartin26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I frequent the forums, but I don't post often. I know the difference between the itouch and zunes. I am merely interested in what Urza thinks it the best PMP available out of all the different manufacturers. I would not consider either the Zune or the Itouch as being the best. I don't think Urza does either and I'd like to know what he thinks is the best. 

Yes, I am an Archos fan. For what I use a PMP for it is the best solution I have found.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

themartin26 said:
			
		

> superdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...but he just did... (except for codecs)


----------



## LagunaCid (Sep 28, 2008)

I've heard that the latest Arches kick major ass. They're more video players than music players, though.
EDIT: More info here. It actually looks kind of nice. However, I've never seen them on sale.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 28, 2008)

Out of the two choices, I'd go with the Zune, only because I need the capacity to fill up my whole collection, along with around 35 gigs of videos.
However, if capacity isn't too important, then Ipod Touch isn't going to lose here. Better usage of wifi, apps, etc.
But for me, I plan on getting the Cowon D2, since I started upgrading my collection to FLAC. 

Also, Skullcandies ARE horribly shitty. All it is is simply a trendy crap that every ignorant teen seems to love, since it looks trendy, and the name "skullcandy" sounds awesome to them. With a few of my friends that have REAL headphones (One used PX100, one used the old lower end model of Shure), have listen to the Skullcandy Lowriders, and it sounded AWFUL. Even my $10 earbuds from Korea sounded better, while the Lowriders were around 40 bucks around here. I'll recommend the Sennheiser PX100, and the Koss Porta Pro. I use the Porta pros, and I just love the bass it provides. Porta pros have a lifetime warrenty, so it doesn't matter where you buy them. As for Sennheiser PX100, DON'T BUY IT AT FUTURESHOP OR ANY OTHER CANADIAN STORES. They're charging about 85 bucks for it, when you can get them at 30 bucks in the US. Also, Ebay is your friend.....

Lastly, the newest Archos look, and preform superbly. Here's a pretty through review about it.
http://www.anythingbutipod.com/archives/20...os-5-review.php



			
				LagunaCid said:
			
		

> I've heard that the latest Arches kick major ass. They're more video players than music players, though.
> EDIT: More info here. It actually looks kind of nice. However, I've never seen them on sale.



That's the old model.... Not worth it at this point, when you can get the Archos 5


----------



## DarkMatt (Sep 28, 2008)

As a few people have already noted, you can't really compare them.

One one hand, you've got a PMP that's really designed as a phone/video device, with a large touch-screen.  It's slimline, small on storage space and expensive.  It's more akin to a PDA than a PMP really.
On the other hand, you've got a PMP that's borrowed features from PDAs - WiFi, large screen, etc.  It's not particularly slimline, but it's got much more storage space, and it's not as expensive.

Personally, my vote goes with the Zune.  Here's why:

1) I already have a Smartphone running WM 6.1.  I don't need that functionality in my MP3 player.
2) As a teacher, I use my MP3 player to carry around music I can use as teaching aids instead of hundreds of CD's.  8GB storage (even 32GB really) isn't enough.
3) Zune software is infinitely more appealing to me than iTunes.  Have a read about the new software - it's much more visually appealing, and it's much easier to use.  Add in features like Mixview which beats out Apple's Genius, nice integration with social aspects, and the Zune Pass, and iTunes is severely lacking in several areas.  To be fair, iTunes has a better music and video selection, however.
4) No tactile control - Honestly, whose idea was it to make an MP3 player that is almost bereft of physical controls?  Fair enough, have the touch screen as the main control, but let me control volume, play/pause/stop/next/previous with buttons on the side of the device.  If you're driving, it becomes dangerous to change tracks, and if you've got it in your pocket, it becomes tedious.

You may say the Zune is a trendy p.o.s that isn't in the same league as Apple products - however I beg to differ.  I have nothing against Apple products (I own several Macs in addition to PCs), and the iTouch/iPhone is a very nice piece of hardware.  However, if you look at how far the Zune has come since v1.0, it's a very long way, and the support for the products has been great.  V1.0 Zune 30s get exactly the same update as brand new Zune 120s, and they get all the same features.  Since when do Apple provide such good support for their iPods?  Charging for a bloody FW update?


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 28, 2008)

DarkMatt said:
			
		

> As a few people have already noted, you can't really compare them.
> 
> One one hand, you've got a PMP that's really designed as a phone/video device, with a large touch-screen.  It's slimline, small on storage space and expensive.  It's more akin to a PDA than a PMP really.
> On the other hand, you've got a PMP that's borrowed features from PDAs - WiFi, large screen, etc.  It's not particularly slimline, but it's got much more storage space, and it's not as expensive.
> ...



...how long did that take to type? lol


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

DarkMatt said:
			
		

> As a few people have already noted, you can't really compare them.
> 
> One one hand, you've got a PMP that's really designed as a phone/video device, with a large touch-screen.  It's slimline, small on storage space and expensive.  It's more akin to a PDA than a PMP really.
> On the other hand, you've got a PMP that's borrowed features from PDA's - WiFi, large screen, etc.  It's not particularly slimline, but it's got much more storage space, and it's not as expensive.
> ...


The new iTouch's have tactile volume buttons on the side, and you've always been able to use the clicky button on the headphones to navigate tracks.

And while everything else you said is either irrelevant to myself or I disagree with as well (WiMo = /vomit), at least your points are backed up with logic.


----------



## DarkMatt (Sep 28, 2008)

@Urza

Fair enough.  I haven't had the opportunity to use the new iTouch yet, so I didn't know they had volume controls - that was a big complaint for me anyway.

I do like convergence, but to me, it seems better to carry around two devices than one device that does half-arsed jobs at both.  If I could get a large iTouch at a similar cost to what the 16GB one costs, I'd probably jump on board.  The fact that I can't get a bigger one than 32gb (I have 100+GB of music, and I need to have access to it in case I need it in a lesson, etc), means it's out of the question.
For most people the iPod range is probably better - there's a better range of accessories for them, for a start.  If Apple would take a leaf out of Microsoft's book and upgrade the software (it really does need re-writing, not just more parts tacked onto it) as much as they upgrade the hardware, there'd be no competition.

As for Windows Mobile, it's not THAT bad


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

DarkMatt said:
			
		

> If Apple would take a leaf out of Microsoft's book and upgrade the software (it really does need re-writing, not just more parts tacked onto it) as much as they upgrade the hardware, there'd be no competition.


The iPod Touch firmware has been updated several times since its release a year ago.


----------



## DarkMatt (Sep 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> DarkMatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not the iPod Touch firmware - that's fine.  iTunes is what needs updating.  Instead of re-writing it to take into account that it's grown significantly since its inception, they keep adding stuff onto it.  It's not the sleek, minimalist piece of software it used to be.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 28, 2008)

its become bloatware like nero has become


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

DarkMatt said:
			
		

> Urza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah.

Well I really don't pay much mind to it anyways, since its only open a few minutes a day for syncing purposes.

You should keep in mind that iTunes is designed primarily for OSX, had to be rewritten from scratch for Windows, and that Microsoft doesn't even offer their Zune software on other operating systems.


----------



## Banger (Sep 28, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> its become bloatware like nero has become


But nero at least took its time at making it bloated.


----------



## CyrusVN (Sep 28, 2008)

I got an iPod Nano 3rd 8Gb and I hate it so much with its stupid iTunes.

Actually I like Zune better but due to the fact that iPod is like a trendy fashion so...


----------



## kikuchiyo (Sep 28, 2008)

If you own a Mac, get an iPod (though if you're thinking about a Zune, why not think about the Classic?  I have a Classic and like it a lot).  I am told Zunes don't work with iTunes (though I am not clear on this).  Under Windows iTunes is awful, awful, awful, but there are a variety of programs you can use to get music and movies on an iPod under Windows that are much better than iTunes Windows.

I have a Mac and all the people who say iPods suck are really just anti-trend whores.  They have the same knee jerk reaction they accuse the people they dislike of.  The Zune and the iPod Touch are very very different players so if you're into movies, need Net access on the go, or want to mess with the App Store (and its not clear how good or bad that will be), get the Touch.  If you just want a lot of music/movies on your person, the Zune (or the Classic) is the best way to go. 

I haven't had much experience with Microsoft support, but if you have AppleCare (every new iPod comes with a year of it, but I would highly recommend buying the apple warranty at some point before that year's out) getting a broken player replaced is really easy (and they do break).  I've used it (the warranty service) world wide and been reasonably satisfied with it.

Generally speaking under Windows I would say either is fine but keep in mind the iPod is far and away more popular than the Zune, so when you want an FM transmitter, a case, or some other accessory, the iPod's much better supported there too.


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.zune.net/en-us/whatsnew.htm the fm is bulit in so you don't need to spend an extra $50 for the add-on to make your itouch look alot bigger. well of course when you use apple products with a mac it will work better becuse it's apple but if you use windows products with windows xp/vista they will work better becuse it's windows


----------



## bobrules (Sep 28, 2008)

you guys are all spoiled by huge capacity. 8GB is 8 times the size of my favourite songs. I don't see a need for touch screen.


----------



## superdude (Sep 28, 2008)

seems like your going both ways... but the videos if you want them in good quality take over 30-90gb at least mine do then i have around 10gb of music so i should take 100gb and there isn't even an itouch that goes to 32gb plus i am going to get the product safety plan which sometimes costs more on different products so in the end i'll have 20gb left


----------



## Salamantis (Sep 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> seems like your going both ways... but the videos if you want them in good quality take over 30-90gb at least mine do then i have around 10gb of music so i should take 100gb and *there isn't even an itouch that goes to 32gb *plus i am going to get the product safety plan which sometimes costs more on different products so in the end i'll have 20gb left


Bolded part made no sense. There is a 32GB iPod Touch.

Also do you really need your whole music/video library with you at all times? I do have videos, my library is 30GB, and I survived 2 years with 4GB of storage. If you finish watching something or don't need it, don't sync it. And don't go bullshitting me with "oh for convenience" because by definition convenience is "the quality of being useful [...]" and useful != having 90GB of videos with you at all times.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 28, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> you guys are all spoiled by huge capacity. 8GB is 8 times the size of my favourite songs. I don't see a need for touch screen.


Not if you use FLAC. My Serj Tankian Album is 350 megs in FLAC, and Viva la Vida is 235 Megs. Yet, I still only have 3 or 5 gigs gigs....


----------



## mastermanna123 (Sep 28, 2008)

im gonna buy a Nokia N96 in a couple months....waiting for a price drop >.>

but then again, its an amazing peice of tech. 
Its like an iTouch and Zune put together...more iTouch...and not to mention other added in extras
IMHO, i stick wit a good cell phone for my media playback over just a device that does is inferior.

*SOME* (they usually have playback failures when it comes to videos) Multimedia cell phones (Nokia N95/96, samsung instinct/Inspir8, etc) >>> just ur usual media player (iTouch, Zune, sansa, etc)

as urza has stated: "why the fuck wud i want something inferior?"


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

superdude said:
			
		

> well of course when you use apple products with a mac it will work better becuse it's apple but if you use windows products with windows xp/vista they will work better becuse it's windows
> I've never had any problems using an iPhone with Windows, so that's just bullshit.
> 
> QUOTEIts like an iTouch and Zune put together...more iTouch...and not to mention other added in extras


Not really.

The iTouch interface is far superior to anything procued by Nokia thus far.


----------



## Urza (Sep 28, 2008)

Tropicana said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it hard to believe that someone with only 3-5GB of music is enough of an audiophile to be able to tell the difference between FLAC and vbr mp3.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Sep 29, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> Tropicana said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I mentioned before, that I just recently started using FLAC, and I've erased about 5 gigs of music that I don't listen to (Which were in Mp3s. Still kept the songs in 320kps). Though I've been lurking through Head-fi for about 5 months, I'm not really an audiophile, since I don't have an amp, or even good headphones. I don't even have a decent mp3 player at the moment, (Since I'm using a DS, which doesn't have any space left.) though I still plan to get a Cowon D2, etc.

Also, I'm just preparing a better setup, when I get my Audio Technica ESW9 with recable, and an amp...


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 29, 2008)

WHOAA. I thought it was iTouch DS...Stupid people these days...sorry guys
But yeah, i hate anything apple. Overrated much?


----------



## Dwight (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't believe that I just read through this whole thread....
Just to put my 2 cents in:

I'm trying to be as unbiased as I can be, and having owned an iPod mini for the last 3 years or so and recently upgrading to a Zune, I have a general idea of the two products (yes, I know that the iPod mini is a whole different system than the iPod touch). I hate when people on and off the internet bitch about how iPods are overrated and buy a Zune or Creative or something, just so they aren't "mainstream". I considered buying an iPod touch, and probably would have gotten one if it wasn't for the small amount of memory. I like to keep my whole collection of music on me, just for the heck of it, and I also love having videos (hello seasons 1-9 of southpark), and I just couldn't do that on an iPod Touch. I also love the wireless connectivity for downloading podcasts, and the social features are nice, but are more of a gimmick than anything else.  Yes, the online functions on the iPod Touch are great, but I see no use for them since I can already go on the internet on my DS, my Wii, my Phone, and oh yeah, my computer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

Of course, I just explained why a Zune fit my personal needs over an iPod Touch, and didn't really brush against what I though was the better music player.

Oh well.


----------



## Saylient_Dreams (Sep 29, 2008)

For myself, I prefer the iPod Touch vs anything else out there. First it has nice support from its AppStore, which has a lot of entertaining games, to some nice utilities.
Next is, as said in the OP, it is almost like pocket computer. Computers these days are pretty overpowered for an average user. Most people just want to be able to type a paper, check the internet, and send email. The iPod Touch can do 2 out of 3 of those things, just can't really write a paper with it. I think one advantage of the iPod over a computer is portability; you can check your email, and internet where you have wifi, which is almost anywhere these days. Another advantage I can think of is power draw. The iPod is powered by a little battery, compared to even a netbook. The iPod touch can last for a couple more hours than an average netbook (not comparing those crazy laptops with 10-24 hours of power >.>). Compared to the power draw for charging an iPod to powering up a computer, I think you'd save on your electric bill if you started using an iPod Touch for just checking your email, rss, and internet, than powering on a laptop, or even more, a desktop with a 400watt power supply, lol. 
Bad side of the iPod Touch is for me, being a Windows user. It works with iTunes pretty well; syncing music and what not, the problem lies in programs it supports. The only bookmarks that can be synced are from Internet Explorer, so that throws out Opera and Firefox users (Firefox users can use some program to sync bookmarks, or use the addon "PlainOldFavorites" as a work around). Next, the only program that can fully utilize syncing is Outlook (not Outlook Express), as it can sync contacts, calendars, and email. If you don't have Outlook, you're out of luck syncing a calendar with your iPod, as no other program is support (no Sunbird support >.>), contacts can sync natively with Window Contacts/Windows Address Book, but half the time I'm guessing people use an online client, or Thunderbird, or something else. Windows Mail and Outlook Express are support, but Windows Mail doesn't support http email (good bye to hotmail), and it can be buggy when you're using POP with an Antivirus that scans email (corrupts your email database), and Outlook Express doesn't have a junk mail filter I believe, and it's rather old too (work around is use IMAP for your email, which is what I did with Gmail). So for a Windows user, using it as a nice PDA to sync with everything on your computer is pretty tough, unless you have Outlook (which is pretty expensive to _actually _buy.) Another thing I don't like about the iPod Touch is the inability to use it as a hard drive natively. There are Apps in the AppStore that allow it to be a pseudo wireless hard drive, but they cost money. The last thing I don't like is the fact that mobile safari doesn't support flash, and you can't download files (unless jailbroken).
I don't know much about the Zune itself, but I think if you're looking for something tat just plays music and videos, then that would be a better way to go vs getting an iPod Touch. However from trying a Zune out in best buy, the interface felt really sluggish, and I'd very much prefer the interface of an iPod over that. However, I don't know about the other brands like Cowon and Creative. Seems like Cowon has something similar to the iPod Touch which higher capacities. Can't remember if it was them though.
This is almost like comparing the PSP to a DS. The DS is primarily a game console, where the PSP can do multiple things, such as play videos, music, play games and surf the web. Each has their own strong points, it just depends on what you're really looking for. I'm planning on getting myself my second iPod Touch (returned the first one because 2G came out, love Costco 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), and this'll be my "first" iPod ever, just because it does more than just play MP3s.


----------



## Dwight (Sep 29, 2008)

Saylient_Dreams said:
			
		

> Computers these days are pretty overpowered for an average user. Most people just want to be able to type a paper, check the internet, and send email.


Maybe if you're over the age of 70.
From what I've noticed at my high school, more and more people are getting into torrenting, photoshop, pc gaming, etc.
Obviously, you can't do those things on an iPod Touch. If you're trying to say that your iPod could replace a computer for most people, there is a huge flaw in your logic.


----------



## Jhongerkong (Sep 29, 2008)

lol, if you get a touch then have fun paying for firmware updates


----------



## Shinji (Sep 29, 2008)

Jhongerkong said:
			
		

> lol, if you get a touch then have fun paying for firmware updates


As of anything above 2.0 you're not paying for fw updates.  And nobody has fun paying for anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This whole topic really does feel like its an ill comparison though.  True Apple and M$ are rivals in the PMP market, but I think a more fair comparison would be iPod classic against the Zune.


And to be honest, after using a Zune (first gen), iPod classic, iPod nano (2nd and 3rd gen), iPod Touch (1st gen), and iPhone (1st and 2nd gen) its my (biased on comparison) opinion that Apple makes the better product for me.  If you want to know why, read my essay


----------



## Knab (Sep 29, 2008)

i own a zune 30gb and a itouch 32gb, and to tell you the truth i got the zune at first cause i hated apple. but after i started having issues with the zune like the screen wouldnt come on for 30+ seconds after i pushed the button, or it wouldnt play the song when i pushed play for like 20 seconds after it i bought the ipod itouch and ive been happy with it since.

idk what the hell that guys talking about buying the FW updates i never had to and i went from 1.1.4 to 2.1 with all the ones in between and never paid.

as Shinji said its not fair to compare the zune and itouch. the itouch is more of a PDA with a music focus, and once you jail break that bitch the skies the limit.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 29, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> WHOAA. I thought it was iTouch DS...Stupid people these days...sorry guys
> But yeah, i hate anything apple. Overrated much?


lol yea
iTouch isnt what its called, its really called ipod touch, people tend to say itouch and I also automatically think of the itouchds


----------



## notnarb (Sep 29, 2008)

If you are looking for *just* an mp3 player, go for the zune.  Tactile controls are very nice, just volume doesn't cut it. I recently bought an ipod touch and I can't tell you how many times I listened to a song I didn't want to hear again / had to pull out an earphone just because I didn't want to alert those around me that I have an expensive electronic device in my possession.  The audio quality of the ipod touch is also a tad disappointing, a noticeable downgrade from my meizu m6 ( I don't know where the zune ranks).  Also, storage, usability as a hard drive, and non proprietary tv out (FUCK YOU APPLE, PURPOSELY PREVENTING THIRD PARTY CABLES WITH FIRMWARE UPDATES FORCING THE CONSUMER TO BUY YOUR 50 DOLLAR CABLE).

On the other hand, if you ever want to quickly check the internet, access a dictionary, or utilize internet radio on the go (pandora included), the ipod touch is most likely the choice to go (and the choice I made)


----------

